
What do scientists think about the biological claims in the Google Manifesto? - schrototo
https://www.quora.com/What-do-scientists-think-about-the-biological-claims-made-in-the-anti-diversity-document-written-by-a-Google-employee-in-August-2017/answer/Suzanne-Sadedin?srid=2n17&amp;share=1
======
mcguire
A very good response, particularly if you like references and such.

" _It’s worth remembering that many of the first programmers were women, and
that they made enormous contributions to developing the field of computer
science. Female participation only declined when programming became a
lucrative, gender-stereotyped career._ "

As an aside, this is not the only example of that kind of change. I'll insert
my periodic recommendation for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Suppress_Women%27s_Writ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Suppress_Women%27s_Writing)

" _That’s about sociopolitical structures, not evolution. There’s no reason to
think we can’t correct it [that low status men are regarded as disposable by
high status men] culturally — our ancestors maintained egalitarian societies
in most places for countless millennia, until the invention of farming allowed
them to concentrate resources across generations and thus reinvent chimp-like
hierarchies._ "

I would really, really like sources for that last sentence.

